# Burger King 911 Call



## beckoncall62 (Jul 13, 2007)

Unbelievable 






http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2958939


----------



## beckoncall62 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dealing With The Public*

Check This one out.


http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=199456


----------



## beckoncall62 (Jul 13, 2007)

*911 Hunting Call*

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=8386633

Ok-that should do it for videos tonight-enjoy


----------

